# Unknown Bicycle - Any idea who made this?



## Jimbo1959 (Aug 12, 2008)

I recently picked this up from an Antique Store in Toledo and the proprietor told me it was a Monarch. Then he told me it was a Columbia. The problem is that the head badge is missing. I then took it to a local bike store who told me it was likely a Dayton Mainliner. The Serial Number appears to be 746724 and then there is a "23" placed at a 90 degree angle towards the left crank. It is barely visible. 

Scott has confirmed that it is neither a Dayton or a Huffman, but possibly a Snyder or Cleveland Welding for someone like Wards Hawthorne or something.

I would appreciate any help you could provide....

Thanks! 

Jim


----------



## Aeropsycho (Aug 12, 2008)

*Cwc!!!*

1936-37 check with Member (RMS37) He is into these BIG TIME...Nice shape!!! 

Check out old posted messages!!! 

J...


----------



## old hotrod (Aug 13, 2008)

I second the 36-37 CWC opinion...here is mine 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/2510588316/in/set-72157602356066779/


----------



## JOEL (Aug 13, 2008)

Agreed. Nice original paint on that one! Should clean up nice.


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Aug 13, 2008)

Sprocket Says Pre Har Hawthorne.... So I agree that it's CWC. Did you cherck it against the photo archive at Nostalgic.net?


----------



## RMS37 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi,

Your frame is one of the Cleveland Welding built double bar roadsters. This frame style was in production from 1935 through 1937.  

The chainring on your bike was replaced with a different style in the 1937 literature so your bike was likely produced earlier in the run as opposed to later. 

There are several threads on this site that reference the Early CWC double bar roadsters. They were a popular CWC model and turn up with some frequency today. These bikes were offered in several trim levels with varying amounts of equipment but no tank was produced to fit this frame. 

The Equipment on your bike looks original as does most of the paint. As Joel stated, your bike has good paint and should clean up nicely. From what I can see in the photos I am somewhat skeptical of the blue darts and attendant white outline on the fenders. The double pin stripes near the fender edges are typical for 1936 CWC but the dart is not, in addition the blue dart and white stripe look to be in somewhat better condition than the surrounding paint and the white outline wavy.  Not to say that they are not factory, but I would examine them closely to solidify my opinion

I suspect that the ?7? that begins your serial number may be a partially stamped Z, as a letter followed by five numbers is the CWC norm. As of yet I do not have a single best explanation or decoding for the 2 secondary numbers. Most CWC products have additional numbers stamped near the edge of the crank hanger. These may be further production or date codes or may refer the builder or QC inspector.

There is also a thread on this forum where we have been collecting CWC serial numbers, if you would be willing to post a picture of the serial number there, it would benefit the data base we are building.

In regard to the original badge; CWC bike sold bicycles with many different badges. Your badge holes are vertical which may mean the original badge was a Roadmaster badge, CWC?s House brand, and the ghosting where the badge sat looks rather like the Roadmaster shield. It would not be a Wards Hawthorne as bikes sold as Hawthornes used horizontal holes.

Thanks for posting,
You have a nice example of  the first generation CWC frame.

Phil


----------



## JLarkin (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice bike.  Nice detail on the fender supports.


----------



## Jimbo1959 (Aug 13, 2008)

*Wow!*

Thanks to everyone who commented...in the span of less than 10 hours I went from having an unknown bike to something fairly solid as to its origin and history.   

Phil and Dave, I can't thank you enough for the excellent history and a great photo of how it should really look. I am just so blown away (as our governor in Michigan told us we would be 6 years ago) and really in awe of how much history I learned in this short thread... 

Now I have to figure out how to make it look good again. I have the original seat that has only slight fraying at the side at the seams and has no rips and the handlebars that have a straight bar running across just before the grips...however, some previous owner decided to hand paint the handlebars and strut bars silver with a brush, hence the silver paint dots all over the frame. I removed them once I took possession, for fear they would be stuck and that I had bought a bike that I would be unable to ride comfortably. The solid seat stem and the two metal side inserts removed somewhat easily, but the handlebar stem took me about 60 - 90 minutes of tugging on it and banging on it with a rubber mallet to finally free it. I was surprised on how short the handlebar stem was...I could tell it had never been removed...hence the photographs without these two important parts.

And Phil, I will try to get a clearer picture of the Serial number for you to post for the CWC serial number thread. For some reason, my digital camera was refusing to focus up close. I have a Macro Lens and hope to post that close up photo for use in your database. 

I am


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 13, 2008)

so I have two questions.
first are you glad you joined? 
second was I right or was I right about the great guys here? 
now for the bad news. for the information provided you have to hang out here and show us photos as you get your bike together, and help the new guys as they come along, and generally have a great time here. it is sad how many guys join, ask their questions and then never come back. this is a great place and I have enjoted it so far. see you around the forums.
Scott


----------



## Jimbo1959 (Aug 13, 2008)

Scott,

To answer your questions:

1. Yes 
2. Yes, you were right! (I never doubted that hence me asking here and no where else)

Awesome Place here!

I will post photos and will likely require additional guidance on this late 1930's CWC bicycle as I proceed forward and promise to give guidance in return to fellow newbies like myself. (Saluting here)  

Jim


----------

